# I&D abscess-attempted aspiration



## alices (May 2, 2013)

attempted aspiration w/18 gauge needle obtained small amount of sebaceous material, incised <1cm 11 blade expressed 3cc material dressed this was for the same sebaceous abscess. can I code both the aspiration and the incision? if not which one?..thank you and have a good day everyone..alice


----------



## jimbo1231 (May 6, 2013)

*I&D*

Hi Alice,

In this case I would go with the I&D only since that was the definitive procedure. If the Doc packed the wound extensively or put a drain in you can go with 10061, otherwise 10060.

Jim


----------



## alices (May 8, 2013)

*RE-I&D Abscess*

Thank you for the help I truly appreciated it..alice


----------

